# South Park Characters - Which one are you?



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kyle


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Tweek would be closest to myself, although I'm not quite as hyperactive


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Stan I guess? Maybe if he was a little more pissy though.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Cartman if I could pick one though I like Craig too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Guess


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm vampire kid butters


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i'm vampire kid butters


But...you're a girl, you can't be...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Orbiter said:


> But...you're a girl, you can't be...


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Token I guess lol


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


>


Butters Leopold Stotch, go to your room and stay there until you realized what you have done wrong!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm Kyel!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Orbiter said:


> Butters Leopold Stotch, go to your room and stay there until you realized what you have done wrong!


you can't ground me


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

MylesB93 said:


> Token I guess lol


Why, you black?
I bet you have a bass guitar in your basement!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> you can't ground me


I am your father and you do what I say!!!
I had to laugh at that picture, damn vampire butters lol


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Orbiter said:


> Why, you black?
> I bet you have a bass guitar in your basement!


Yep :b I actually used to play haha, still got my bass in my room :rofl


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Damn conformists..


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

MylesB93 said:


> Yep :b I actually used to play haha, still got my bass in my room :rofl


Haha, that's too hilarious man.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

_DUH_


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> _DUH_


oh my god this is too good


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My first instinct was Butters. But after some more thought, I would have to go with Lemmiwinks.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Randy most of the time, Craig sometimes.


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Kyle


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cartman for sure!


----------

